# Killian RIP



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't know when Pat will be able to post but I want to start the condolences now for her. She lost her Killian on 11/14 due to an aggressive cancer that spread from the bile ducts and destroyed his liver. It was very fast moving and very, very sad. He was 10 days post TPLO surgery and doing well.

Here is a link to Killian's lifetime achievement just bestowed on him in October.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post835339

Pictures and more of Killian: http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/loge/4844/killian.html








Killian


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Pat,

I am so sorry for your loss, your boy is amazing!















Killian


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Pat,

I am so very sorry! What an amazing dog he was!

God's blessings and His peace to you on this terrible loss!

Tanya


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

may his cross over the bridge be a peaceful one and prayers go out to his family..........


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Killian.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

My condolences to Pat and her family. It is never an easy time when they must leave us, but to leave so unexpectedly is very cruel indeed. From the pictures of her and Killian they had a wonderful life together. May the sadness leave her heart soon and be replaced by all the wonderful memories of her beautiful Killian. God speed, Killian. Rest in peace.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry to hear of Killian's passing. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Killian.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Killian


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. A wonderful, wonderful dog, a good example of what a GSD should be had left this world. My condolences to Pat, for all you and Killian worked and shared together I can't even start to imaging the bond between the two of you.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

What a wonderful dog!! Please know that you and all of your family are in my prayers. Rest in Peace Killian. Such a beauty.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Pat, I'm terribly sorry that you lost your Killian, who clearly was your







.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you for letting us know. I am so sorry to hear of Killian's passing. The pain must be so great right now. I hope you find comfort in the memories of the many times you shared together and knowing he was so very loved.


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

I feel as though we have lost one of our own on the passing of Killian and know Pat must still be reeling with the sudden loss of this wonderful boy. It was a pleasure to meet him and watch his very beginning in agility at the GSD Nationals and to read his accomplishments as the years passed. He will be remembered by many because of all the wonderful stories and reports Pat has given over the years. Fly Free Kill....


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Pat lives in my area and is on my GSD emailing, and I am still feeling horrible and sad about her and her family losing Killian after everything she has done and spent a ton of money trying to save Killian and he was a very special boy.
















Killian one the of the best GSDs have gone to the bridge to play pain free


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Pat and family I am sorry for your loss of Killian. 

RIP Killian


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies and deepest condolences to Pat and her family on the loss of Killian. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What an accomplished dog Killian was. I'm sorry to hear of his passing. My condolences during this difficult time.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Truly a dog that could do anything. Rest in Peace Killian.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This is so sad to read. What a wonderful, amazing boy. I'm heartbroken for you at this devastating loss.

RIP Killian


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I've seen this already on a few other lists - want to add my condolences here - it is so sad to lose any of our dogs....but it has been obvious how much Killian and Pat were bonded and how shocking this loss is to her...

Run free at the bridge Killian and show them how it is done!

My sincere condolences Pat....

Lee


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Pat, I know you are still hurting over Killian's passing. I hope you find some comfort in knowing he was an awesome dog. Looking at all of his accomplishments is just amazing. Not only all of his titles but he was such a well mannered gentleman also. You can be very proud of Killian and yourself for all of the wonderful "things" you two participated and excelled in.
I know your heart is broken but hopefully time will help heal it.








Robbie


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry!! What a terrible blow this must be for you. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He couldn't have been loved more or had a fuller life. And that's what it's all about.

Prayers go with you Pat.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so saddened by this news.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How sad, I'm so sorry. He looked like an amazing dog.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of this amazing dog.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

RIP, Killian. You were most of all a beloved dog and that's what it's all about.

My heart goes out to Killian's family and friends.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Killian RIP - Thank you*

I don't know what to say for all the outpouring of comfort at the loss of my dear boy. Thank you to everyone - it says a lot about GSD (and dog ) people when they take the time to give their condolences to someone they have never met. It is very comforting.
I am still devastated over the loss of my best friend. He was an amazing boy and my soul mate and partner. He taught me a lot and I miss him so much.
I have posted a tribute to Killian on my web site at:
http://gsdpix.tripod.com/killiantribute.htm

It doesn't begin to say all I wanted to but I had to do it for his sake. 
Thank you all again. Your posts have meant so much to me.

Pat


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Killian RIP - Thank you*

Pat, that is lovely. I hope you are better with each passing day. How is Miss Kahlua doing without her best friend??


----------

